# Forum Other Languages Greek language  Anyone interested in Greek??

## katerinaG

Is anyone interesting to learning Greek? I can help you. Will you help me with Russian??   ::

----------


## Hanna

::  Greek is surely a very interesting language... Philosophy, religion etc was originally written in Greek. Russian is more than enough for me though, lol....   I suspect Greek is just as hard as Russian.   ::  One comment, change the header to "Anyone interested in Greek? "

----------


## katerinaG

Can i change it?

----------


## katerinaG

Letter ы is very hard for us to say. When i started learning русский язык i could't say it at all. I think Greek is easier only because is my native.  ::  но я люблю говорить по русскии.

----------


## katerinaG

sorry..  ::

----------


## Zaya

> *по-русски*

 It's written in this way, with a hyphen.   ::     

> One comment, change the header to "Anyone interested in Greek?"

   ::   *katerinaG*, of course you can. Click on the EDIT (or ПРАВКА, if you use Russian interface) at the top of your first post in this topic.

----------


## katerinaG

Спасибо!

----------


## Zaya

Не за что.   ::

----------


## Оля

> I suspect Greek is just as hard as Russian.

 It's definitely NOT easier.   ::   (I can say it because I learned it.) 
UPD: Well, to be precise, I learned Ancient Greek, but I don't think they are very different.

----------


## katerinaG

Ancient Greek and Greek language as we speak nowadays have differences. The letters are the same, but the words are different.

----------


## Оля

> Ancient Greek and Greek language as we speak nowadays have differences. The letters are the same, but the words are different.

 The words, exactly! But I meant grammar.   ::

----------


## katerinaG

The grammar is different too. Only the letters are the same but tones are less now. In Russian language is difficult for me to read correctly some words that i haven't heard before. Tones would be useful for the beginners. ( tones i mean [ ' ] i don't know if i say it correctly.

----------


## russianlover2010

in my opinion
Greek and Russian are very easy  ::  
if you learn Coptic language before  ::  
(note: Coptic is last version of ancient Egyptian language ;
 it's letters similar to Greek alphabet plus 7 letters from Demotic language )

----------


## rid

Please, can somebody help me to translate into russian the following combination: "δεσπότης της Φτελιάς"

----------


## christo_tamarin

> Please, can somebody help me to translate into russian the following combination: "δεσπότης της Φτελιάς"

 Дословно: "Владыка береста". Может быть, есть город с именем Φτελιά.

----------


## rid

Вот это и хотелось бы выяснить. Может, это какое-то общеизвестное для греков географическое указание.
Типа как для русских - Где? - В Караганде

----------

